# zeiterrechnung



## DiveSurfer (4. Februar 2004)

hallo ich habe mal eine frage zu einem script.
ich habe mir ein kleines backup script geschrieben
http://techlevel.ath.cx/linux/backup_daily
ich möchte nun die zeit vom start biz zum ende des "kopiervorganges" ausrechnen lassen
hat da einer eine idee dazu :?

mfg tobias


----------



## hulmel (4. Februar 2004)

Evtl. wäre ja "time" was für Dich.


----------



## DiveSurfer (4. Februar 2004)

danke dir so weit kam ich schon ich habe nur probleme mit dem einseten von time


----------



## hulmel (4. Februar 2004)

So langsam kommt die Erinnerung wieder... So 1995 stand ich vor dem gleichen Problem.
Da wurde dann das daraus.


----------



## DiveSurfer (4. Februar 2004)

ich habe es nun 
beispiel:

```
#!/bin/bash
time1=$(date +%s)
du
time2=$(date +%s)
let time3=$time2-$time1 && echo $time3' sekunden'
```


----------



## hulmel (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DiveSurfer _
> *time2=$(date +%s)
> let time3=$time2-$time1 && echo $time3' sekunden'*


In der bash geht das kürzer:
	
	
	



```
echo `expr \`date '+%s'\` - $time1` sekunden
```


----------



## DiveSurfer (4. Februar 2004)

aha danke ... 
je kürzer je besser

p.s. gillt das nur für die bash oder auch für andere shells?


----------



## hulmel (5. Februar 2004)

Mit zsh und sh geht das. Mehr habe ich nicht getestet


----------



## DiveSurfer (5. Februar 2004)

ich danke dir


----------

